# Redhead silent stalker elite parka



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Not that I really need a new parka, my deep discounted Remington parka I bought after season at Walmart 14 years ago has held up amazingly well but I see Cabela's has the silent stalker as a doorbuster sale Friday for 99 bucks. I have been eyeing this parka for a few years now. For the price iam toying with the idea of giving it a try, anyone have this parka? Is it a decent jacket for the price? I don't buy much outdoor gear these days, have the basics covered and don't buy into all the latest and greatest but iam thinking about making an exception here.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't speak to the Silent Stalker, but I did buy their MTO50 hooded jacket out of the bargain cave some years ago. Completely waterproof, and the single warmest piece of clothing I own! Very well made, and I wouldn't have survived a brutally cold late muzzleloader season in SE OH without it!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I can't speak to the Silent Stalker, but I did buy their MTO50 hooded jacket out of the bargain cave some years ago. Completely waterproof, and the single warmest piece of clothing I own! Very well made, and I wouldn't have survived a brutally cold late muzzleloader season in SE OH without it!


 My brother has the MT050 he loves it, I just can't justify spending what they are asking price wise. My son picked me up the elite parka this morning. Seems well made, time will tell.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I wear jackets and pants that have a waterproof membrane such as Gortex in colder weather. The reason I do is because, it helps to keep the cold and wind away from my body along with rain. Most filled type clothing will allow the cold eventually to get to you if you are sitting around. Cost more but when you get cold a few times then the money spent is worth it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

turkeyt said:


> I wear jackets and pants that have a waterproof membrane such as Gortex in colder weather. The reason I do is because, it helps to keep the cold and wind away from my body along with rain. Most filled type clothing will allow the cold eventually to get to you if you are sitting around. Cost more but when you get cold a few times then the money spent is worth it. Just my thoughts.


 I layer, I have found the military base layer is my go to. I have military sons, they have given me their used base layers so that's what I use. The silent stalker parka is a winner in my opinion. Not silent, material has some noise to it. Wore it all week of gun season in the rain and snow, we got 6 inches of snow middle of the week here in the snow belt and it kept me warm and dry. I think with a base layer,mid layer and parka it will serve the purpose late season.


----------

